# Moria goblins



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello all, i have seen alot of other peoples project logs and thought that, that was a great way to get your minis painted so ive done mine on my moria goblins


when i first got the mines of moria box i thought i would sell the goblins on ebay and start my rohan army straight after, but after having a quick read of the gobbos, and the sad,sad look on the goblin faces i felt guilty for some reason. but my my mind was set on selling them, then that white dwarf with the lotr updates came out and i read that battle report with the fellowship vs that thing with the tentacles....oh wait its called watcher in the water, and thought that thing powned those bitches

so when i told my father thats what i want he went off about all the unpainted minis cluttered around my room an said why dont you just paint em. so here it is, i thought that the pressure of updating this thread would make me paint them


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i painted them using the getting started with mines of moria article on gw website, though for some reason they just dont look right, i cant put my finger on it. am i a crap painter (you can tell me if you want i wont get offended) is it the colour scheme, is it my painting techniques?:scratchhead: advice wanted


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

They look good to me. Only suggestion I can think of is possibly trying out another highlight on their skin it seems a little flat.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

huh thanks


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

My only suggestion is that to me the paint looks a little thick (especially on the cave Troll) do you use a pallette for mixing your paints or are you a brush in the pot kind of painter?

I would suggest thinning the paints down slightly (it'll take more coats but the overall effect will look better)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

This is a great start. As far as tabletop goes these look great. I wont repeat what already been said. However, starting up a plog is a very good idea as it allows yo ubetter feedback from a much more diverse group of hobbiest.

Keep up the good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks guys didnt think that they were as good as you said they were, never thought thinned paints did much difference


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

TechPr1est said:


> thanks guys didnt think that they were as good as you said they were, never thought thinned paints did much difference


Yep they make a big difference. Thick paint will make the model look less smooth and make further highlights more difficult to make look good. Slightly watered down paint will make the model look much better once finished. Using thinned paint might mean it takes a coat or two more to cover the undercoat properly, but it still looks far better in the long run.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I like your Goblins  You could probably do with washing the Cave Troll (Devlan Mud or whatever its called these days), as there isn't very much detail on it.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

ok guys i tried out thinning the paint but it didnt work for me, so i did what they do on that video you get with how to paint citadel miniatures, which is they just wipe the brush on the pallette, sorta like drybrushing nut not as much paint gets wasted. and when i did this i noticed it looked a lot better and it looked almost realistic, i havent finished yet but he it is so far. the left one is new technique, right one old technique, it dosnt look as good as i wanted it but i guess i just need practice


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

hey guys haven't really had time to paint but

I've now painted up to 15 goblins, 1 cave troll and My new aquaintance of evil Ashrak the spiderkin, im thinking of getting shelob and bunch of spider dudes

next i want to get moria commander guys with the drummer dudes and then obviously the daemon guy.........whatisname
...
...
the thing that killed Gandalf
anyway after that ill get the watcher in the water
but now some pics

EDIT: oh its Balrog


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a fine collection of goblins so far! Looking forward to seeing some more

Rev


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks rev man 

im hopin that when the hobbit comes out gw will do a lotr tourney and i will be there to refight the battle of five armies

the goblins shall rise from their MorDur (sindarian(elvish) for dark dwelling) and destroy the cursed dwarves


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good there! only thing i can complain about is the picture being a low resolution of ashrak? so the detail isnt very visible but awesome to see all the minis together i do like goblins!


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

unfortunately my phone (my phones camera is amazing) was in my pocket when it went through the washing machine and im still in the process of getting a new one so i had to use my webcam


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

ok ive painted another bunch and now my ashrak is completed this is what is painted so far


----------

